# Hello everyone



## Cuddles Mum (Mar 5, 2011)

New to the site,  as can tell. Just so you know who my cat is here is a pic of him  

Cuddles









Thanks for looking everyone, cant wait to get more acquainted with everyone.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Cuddles is gorgeous, beautiful stripes and colors. Another great cat name, too!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha the cat is cute. Also, Welcome to the forum! Please say more about you and this adorable cat. ^^


----------



## Cuddles Mum (Mar 5, 2011)

Also I would like to let everyone know I am 19 living with my boyfriend and have a dog and of course Cuddles above. I work at Walmart and I am saving to go to college for I am hoping Vet Schooling and Photography. I love animals I really dont have much else to say about myself  I am not to good at talking about me unless getting into conversation about things like that. thanks for reading once again.


----------



## Cuddles Mum (Mar 5, 2011)

Cuddles is 14 years old he is really my boyfriends cat but he loves me too so I claim him . He is a Tabby so we believe and was adopted from our local animal shelter when he was a kitten 14 years ago.  He doesn't much play with toys haha he figures out they are held or attached to something and loses interest. He loves to have many different hiding places and play his peek-a-boo game lol. thanks for the welcomes and thanks for reading the post


----------



## Cuddles Mum (Mar 5, 2011)

My name is Taylor I am 19. I am extremely in love with animals not just Cats  I live with my boyfriend Kyle, we have been together for 6 years.. now going on seven in June..  . We own not only Cuddles the Tabby Cat but also own a Mixed Breed dog, named is Abby, Whom is one of the millions of Sweet dogs on Earth. I hope to someday run my own business.. a Non-Kill animal shelter. I also hope to get into Photography some more. I have a weakness for wanting animals... everyone says I have to stay away from the shelters and adoption places   what can I say they are all so adorable . Well I might Write more on here later right now I am just not in a thinking mood which explains my lame post on this !! 

Cuddles has lived with my boyfriend for 14 years, and he is 14 years old. My boyfriend rescued him from the animal shelter when he was a kitten. He loves to play hide n seek and loves to cuddle  hint his name haha. He doesn't much play with cat toys .. for some reason when he sees that you are holding it or it is attached to something he loses interest.  weird but funny.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Taylor and welcome! Cuddles is adorable. I have an Abby too, except she's a cat as you can see from her picture below.


----------



## Cuddles Mum (Mar 5, 2011)

Love all your cats Susan. They are adorable and thanks for the welcome. And Thank you Kon and Marie for your welcoming


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs and Abby thank-you for the compliment! I only have the two girls...Muffs and Abby who appear in my siggy. The cat in my avatar is Neko. He's my grandkitty, although I love him too. He lives with my daughter and her boyfriend in the UK.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - Cuddles is adorable!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Taylor! Good luck with college.


----------



## Cuddles Mum (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Jan Satin and Tuffy are as well adorable. Susan, Thanks  Neko is adorable too


----------



## Cuddles Mum (Mar 5, 2011)

And thanks Kon  I am hoping all goes well. Might do some photography as well


----------

